# Are you looking for a Polish wife?



## elroy

Could I get a translation of this sentence into as many languages as possible?

If you could provide a transliteration, that would be much appreciated!

(If anyone's wondering, this is for a friend.  Yes, she's Polish. ).


----------



## DrLindenbrock

In Italian:
Stai cercando una moglie polacca?

But if you want to sound kind of sarcastic/funny/wise and wear a big grin on your mouth while saying it  , I would suggest:
Non starai mica cercando una moglie polacca? / Non starai per caso cercando una moglie polacca

"Mica" and "per caso" both mean, roughly, "by chance"


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: (Você) está procurando uma esposa polonesa/polaca? or (Você) quer (se) casar com uma polonesa/polaca? (Do you want to marry a Polish woman?)

Jazyk


----------



## Henryk

German: Hältst du Ausschau nach einer polnischen Frau?


----------



## Whodunit

In Latin: *Uxorem polonicam circumspectas?*


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi:*

क्या आप एक पोलिश पत्नी की तलाश में हैं?
_[kyaa aap ek polish patnii kii talaash meN haiN?]_
[question marker] - you - one Polish woman - in search of - are?
"Are you in search of a Polish wife?"

*Urdu:*

*كيا آپ ايک پولش بيوي كى تلاش ميں ہيں؟*
_[kyaa aap ek polish biiwii kii talaash meN haiN?]_
[question marker] - you - one Polish woman - in search of - are?
"Are you in search of a Polish wife?"

*Gujarati:*

શું તમે એક પોલિશ પત્ની શોધી રહેલા છો?
_[shuN tame ek polish patnii shodhii rahelaa Cho?]_
[question marker] - you - one Polish woman - finding - are?
"Are you finding a Polish wife?"

Transliteration note:- All the capital Ns are nasalised sounds


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:
Polonyalı bir eş mi arıyorsunuz?*


----------



## vince

*Chinese:*
Traditional: 你係咪搵緊一個波蘭太太?
                    Simplified: 你係咪搵紧一个波兰太太?
Transliteration: Nei hai mai wun gun yat go po-lan taitai?

Character-by-character translation:
Nei = you
hai = be
mai = not be
wun = to look for
gun = (continuous aspect)
yat  = one
go = (general measure word)
po-lan = Polish
taitai = wife

However, if you want to use slang, the word 老婆 (lou po) can be substituted for taitai.


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian:
Вы *и*щете п*о*льскую жен*у*? / Vy ischete p*o*l'skuyu zhen*u*? (More formal)
Ты *и*щешь п*о*льскую жен*у*? / Ty *i*schesh' p*o*l'skuyu zhen*u*? (Informal)
Of course, it's only one of possible tranlslations.


----------



## daoxunchang

Mandarin:
Simplified: 你想不想找个波兰太太？
Traditional:你想不想找個波蘭太太？


----------



## Jana337

Czech:
Chceš se oženit s Polkou? (Do you want to marry a Pole?)
Hledáš polskou manželku? (Are you looking for a Polish wife?)


----------



## mcibor

And Polish as well:

Chcesz się ożenić z Polką? - you want to marry Polish - more common
Szukasz Polki za żonę? - you look for a Polish for a wife

To me both sound slightly sarcastic 

Michał


----------



## Antaria

In Polish we can say also: 

"Szukasz żony-Polki? - are you looking for a Polish wife?
But in my opinion it's only unwritten and simplified.


----------



## panjabigator

Panjabi:  /kii tusii.n ik polish voTii nuu.n labhde pae ho/


----------



## mcibor

panjabigator said:


> Panjabi:  /kii tusii.n ik polish voTii nuu.n labhde pae ho/



There is no word for Polish in panjabi?


----------



## Mutichou

*French:*
Est-ce que tu cherches une femme polonaise ?


----------



## Henryk

Farsi: تو داري دنبال يه زن لهستاني مي گردي؟
(to dari donbale ye zane lahestani migardi?) [no idea of how to transliterate it correctly  ]

Croatian: Tražiš li Poljakinju za ženu?
Hungarian: Lengyel feleséget keresel?
Bulgarian: Търсиш ли си полска жена?


----------



## elroy

Thank you so much for your replies!  My friend is very pleased.

By the way, here's the Arabic translation:

Standard Arabic: هل تبحث عن زوجة بولندية؟ (_hal tabHathu `an zawjatin poolandiyya(tin)?_)

Palestinian Arabic: بتدور على مرة بولندية؟ (_bitdawwer `ala mara polandiyye?_)


----------



## Judiths

spanish: estas buscando una esposa polaca?


----------



## suslik

In Estonian it would be: Kas sa otsid Poola naist?


----------



## Maja

In Serbian: Da li želiš da se oženiš Poljakinjom? (do you wish to marry a  Polish woman -> more common phrase).


----------



## panjabigator

mcibor said:


> There is no word for Polish in panjabi?



Not to my knowledge.  And I would refer to Poland as Poland in Panjabi.


----------



## mylasalle

In Tagalog:
Naghahanap ka ba ng asawang Polish?


----------

